# Snapper Season Opener



## Salt H2O Scout (Jun 1, 2012)

Let me hear from the people who are lucky enough to be fishing today.

I will be heading down to Carabelle next Friday. We have rented a house for a month.  I plan on being a fishing bum for a while.

I keep a boat at Carabelle with good numbers.  Any one who realizes that a boat does not run on "Thank you, I had a good time" PM me.  We might be able to hook up and fish.

May the FISHING GODS shine favorably in your direction.

PEACE


----------



## captbrian (Jun 1, 2012)

Going tomorrow, but I will say it's pretty dang choppy today.  Talked to a few buddies and it's a steady 5-6.  Supposed to lay down tonight.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Jun 1, 2012)

Front came ashore this am right at sunrise, to choppy to get out, going sunday I hope.


----------



## d-a (Jun 1, 2012)

Same here. 4-5 offshore today. Gonna give it a try in the Am. 

d-a


----------



## larry foster (Jun 3, 2012)

I fished PC Friday on the opener. Had a great day catching fish --125 ft . seas 6 foot. We had 156 lbs. 5 of us.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Jun 4, 2012)

Fished sunday, calm seas and had to work hard for snapper.  Got the limit but had to get through gags and ajs to get it.  There were boats everywhere and all the public numbers would have a few on them.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jun 4, 2012)

If the seas settle I may go this weekend......


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jun 4, 2012)

captbrian said:


> Going tomorrow, but I will say it's pretty dang choppy today.  Talked to a few buddies and it's a steady 5-6.  Supposed to lay down tonight.



This is Capt. Brian's Sunday 3 hour trip.


----------



## DSGB (Jun 4, 2012)

Went deep sea fishing for the first time with a buddy of mine Saturday. Got sick as a dog despite taking Dramamine. Still managed to put five in the boat and the six of us caught our limit.


----------



## biggabuck (Jun 4, 2012)

Boy yall are killing me!!! I cant go till this weekend. But i will be there for a week. Great catch's everyone!!!


----------



## d-a (Jun 4, 2012)

We got out on saturday, picked thru them and wound up with a 4 man limit of snappers all over 28 inches. On Sunday we had a strict time limit and got a 4 man limit all 24-28 inches. NO bait was used for the red Snapper. We pulled up at one spot in 140ft and you could see them 20-30 feet down. We had them chase topwater lures and caught some on swimbaits

Here is a 33 inch one





d-a


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Jun 4, 2012)

Good job everyone, I'm going Thursday through Sunday


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Jun 4, 2012)

d-a, did you use any jigs, if so what ones?  I fished mainly with Jersey Jay jigs in glow in the dark pink....230g.  I even caught a lizard fish on one, the dangedest catch ever on a jig I ever caught.


----------



## d-a (Jun 4, 2012)

Yes all on jigs. Most were on an eastern tackle Katana 160g in pink and some h4life goobers in pink. I did sight fish some on 1 oz chartreuse buck tails with a pink sluggo on my 5000fa. Did I mention pink is my favorite/best color for Red snapper?

d-a


----------



## DaveCrockett (Jun 5, 2012)

I want to visit the Gulf again visit Steinhatchee for good day of fishing, but its hard to make myself go that far when I'm looking at the Atlantic from my front porch.  If all the weather predictions stay true for this weekend and the powers that be are kind to me, I might actually have this weekend free and be able to put the boat in the water,  

That would make me as happy as a Tornado in a Trailer Park.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Jun 5, 2012)

Salt H2O Scout said:


> Let me hear from the people who are lucky enough to be fishing today.
> 
> I will be heading down to Carabelle next Friday. We have rented a house for a month.  I plan on being a fishing bum for a while.
> 
> ...



How far is that from PC?


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Jun 5, 2012)

d-a, pink or off red tends to be the color I use for snapper also.  I used the oti glow in the dark, sabiki looking assit hooks this time around and danged if I did not snag every other grunt, trigger and plenty more types of fish I never even think of catching on a jig.  Those assit hooks look like a sabiki rig on 7/0 or 8/0 hooks.....I have decided I really like them for bottom bouncing and slow jigging (at least nonmechanical jigging).


----------



## d-a (Jun 5, 2012)

Yea I use a small squid looking jig for triggers that and a smith dunkshot. The snappers like it too but the bigger snappers like the longer jigs. 

d-a


----------



## littleguy (Jun 6, 2012)

what kinda tackle is adequate for this type of fishing? I may get to go next weekend and have no idea of tackle. I mainly bass fish, would I be undergunned with my striper tackle?


----------



## d-a (Jun 6, 2012)

SouthPaw Draw said:


> How far is that from PC?



Carabelle is @ 60-70 miles east of PC. 

d-a


----------



## d-a (Jun 6, 2012)

littleguy said:


> what kinda tackle is adequate for this type of fishing? I may get to go next weekend and have no idea of tackle. I mainly bass fish, would I be undergunned with my striper tackle?



Over live bottom and small structure bass tackle is adequate. Around wrecks and rigs you'll want something a little bigger. 

Here is one of my favorite snapper reels 






d-a


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Jun 6, 2012)

What rod do you have that on d-a?  The grips look interesting.  I use a trinidad 40n (with ocea handle and knob) on a jigging master powerspell 250g rod.


----------



## jighead1 (Jun 6, 2012)

Boy seeing all those fish makes me think of all the trips we have been on out of PC Beach. We met a nice couple from Kentucky and would meet down there and charter a boat and allways had a great time, now you can't keep enougn fish to make it worth paying the rate, now 120.00 per hour. I know everything has gone up and it makes it tough on the boat owners to make any money and cutting the limits don't help. The bad thing is I have watched so many fish just go to waste when released evwn when the crew did everything to turn them back alive plus the Dolphins eat a lots of them. I don't want to get anyone upset with my post beacuse DeepSea fishing is the most fun anyone can have and I love it.


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Jun 7, 2012)

On our way right now almost through Dothan


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Jun 7, 2012)

XTREME HUNTER said:


> On our way right now almost through Dothan



Good luck, leave a few for the rest of us.


----------



## d-a (Jun 7, 2012)

RBC

Its a custom spinal 150. That's an Ocea jigger 1000. It's the JDM version of a Trinidad 10a. 

d-a


----------



## d-a (Jun 7, 2012)

Good luck Gordon, I hope the seas are better for you. 

d-a


----------



## jighead1 (Jun 7, 2012)

Try to go out on the Mary M. He is 87 yeary old and knows were the fish are his name is Don. My friend from Kentucky just got back and could not get his boat but was there when he came in and said the Mary M had the most fish at the docks.


----------



## Pointpuller (Jun 7, 2012)

Here is my opening 2 days.  5 man Limit of Red snapper 8-15lbs. in less than an hour each day.  120-175 feet.  A couple of nice bonus fish, 11 lb. black snapper, and a 5 lb. yellowtail snapper my buddy caught that must have lost his way from the keys.


----------



## d-a (Jun 7, 2012)

The Flag YT is a surprise bonus, Fairly rare but not uncommon. I have seen them caught out of Venice a good bit and a few from the floaters 

d-a


----------



## letliloneswalk (Jun 11, 2012)

great pics and stories  awesome  job  everyone


----------

